
Ask HN: Recommend a decent ARM Laptop to run Free/OpenBSD? - hestefisk
I’m pondering getting a new lightweight arm based laptop to run FreeBSD and&#x2F;or OpenBSD. I don’t do a lot of heavy development - I’m more keen on low weight and good battery life. Intel based ultra books may be of interest too but I don’t want to pay more than USD 1200.
I’m in AU so may not be able to access the US market and generally prices are higher here.
Can anyone recommend a decent machine?
======
CyberFonic
The only ARM based laptops that I know of are all ChromeBooks. Have a look at
officeworks.com.au. But I don't know if any of them will allow you to install
BSD over them. I have used Crouton on a Samsung ChromeBook and it is sorta Ok,
but that is now a rather out of date laptop.

------
actionowl
[https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707](https://www.pine64.org/?page_id=3707)

NetBSD runs on the Pinebook. Firefox wasn't too stable the last I tried a few
months ago but they're making constant improvements.

------
danbolt
I’ve plugged the upcoming MNT Reform before, but I know you’re looking for BSD
and not Debian.

[https://mntmn.com/reform/](https://mntmn.com/reform/)

